# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Frozen Hearth Pc lojë me fjalë shqip???

## yllbardh

Shiko në këtë video-klip dhe shko përpara deri në 02:09 aty ku bëhet zgjedhja e "heroit" dhe shiko përshkrimin e kategorive (clasess).

A mos dinë ndokush se a mos është ndonjë shqiptarë në bërjen e kësaj loje?

----------

